# Good pin brush



## nparker (Jan 31, 2012)

I was wondering if anyone could give a recommendation for a GOOD pin brush. One that will last awhile. I've tried multiple different manufacturers and none seem to last more than 6 months before the pins push in or start to fall out.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I like the cheapest ones made. They do all get pushed in at my house, and fall out... so I started years ago buying one that runs 7.99 and I buy two at a time. 
If you want $$ ones, for a very small triangular one (for feet) I have to stay my Christensen one is probably 10 years old. So it has lasted- but I do only use it on feet.

I picked up one at a CCA event that'd been left behind, and had the owner's name engraved into the plastic- it stayed here about 6 months until I finally stuck it in the kennel building so I'd remember to give it to a mutual friend. While there, I did use it and was most impressed because it was a super nice brush- and did not get any rubber failure spots or pin losses while it lived here...and was used for about two weeks... I liked it so much I sent an email asking what brand it is, but I haven't heard back from her. She may not have gotten it back yet, since it seems to be on a Flat Stanley journey home. If I find out I will post to you


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Something that I've been thinking about lately is whether there is a huge difference between the $45+ brushes specifically made for grooming dogs (like a CC), or something you can pick up from your local Ulta or Target. 

I know when I had my horse and was show grooming him - I basically bought special brushes for his coat that lasted forever (face, mud, and finishing), but a regular people hair brush worked just fine for his mane and tail. 

I know like recently I just started using a Goody Ouchless brush (that I'd bought for myself!) for Bertie's feathering - found it does the job at getting burrs or stickies out of his coat without frazzing anything. The brush itself was $6-8....


----------



## Christen113 (Dec 3, 2014)

I watched the Erik Strickland video and it discusses the pin brushes that are best for the coat. I have no idea how much validity there is to it, but per his video, they should not have the little balls at the end, the pins should be 100% straight because it breaks the hair. I personally always used a Conair brush on my pet goldens and liked it but it has the little balls at the end (albeit very small). I got the Chris Christensen brush and so far I've been really happy with it. Straight pins and so far very durable, but it was like $26 instead of about $8.

I do find myself questioning why my dog has a significantly more expensive hairbrush than I use on myself, haha.


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

Christen113 said:


> I got the Chris Christensen brush and so far I've been really happy with it.


 I got one of those too, and I love the long handle, but I don't know of a good way to dry the brush after washing it. We're using an undercoat rake and a cheap 4 Paws pin brush instead.


----------



## priya16 (May 16, 2015)

Hey if you are searching for a good pin brush you may go through the DogSpot.in a spot for all your dog needs.Here is the link Dog Pin Brush,


----------

